# W: catachan bits H: lots of stuff, let me know what you want



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi guys, I need some catachan bits, namely arms, arms that I can modify to carry bolt pistols, bolters, power weapons etc. I have been in the hobby for more than 20 years so I've accrued a lot of spares over that time, let me know what your willING to trade the arms for and I'll check my drawers of bits to see if I have what you need. Cheers guys


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I likely have a bunch of such arms, mostly from the basic infantry box but also some from the command squad sprues. 

Is one or two skitarii vanguard possible for the dozen or so arms that I have? I'm looking to build my Warhound Titan and need a suitable basing diorama ensemble.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd be happy to trade some skitari however I've not got any, sorry, I have eldar, space marines, tau, imperial guard, nids, maybe some dark eldar, some chaos I think, blood angels, space wolves, probably more, but I can't think what.


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Doesn't matter now guys, just found a whole drawer of them.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Oh no worries mate, great stuff!


----------

